# Need Help



## Treelimb (Sep 25, 2007)

Trying to decide on what mini I want. I want to be able to bash it and once they start the mini races here in El Paso I want to race it. Come on give me all the advice you guys got for me.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

looking for a truck or car?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

well here are the options; rc18Tor B = a good racer, but not very bashable due to open gear train. Kyosho mini-inferno and ST = great basher, but not good for racing for 2 reasons.1) its 1/16 scale instead of 1/18 and some guys will whine about the size difference when racing against them. 2) they cost a lot to upgrade the drive train to make them able to handle much more than the stock motor they come with. Duratrax vendetta and ST.= AWESOME, very bashable right out of the box, and also a worthy racer without doing anything other than switching over to some good race batteries.. Treelimb, I have owned and raced all of the vehicles I have listed . I have decided on the Vendetta ST. Mainly due to the fact that its durable, easy to work on, handles great, very reliable. here are my personall reasons for going with the Vendetta ST. 1) RC18T was very prone to getting debris in the gear train.In race conditions it couldnt go more than a lap without getting something in the gears.Also the small servo size was very aggravating trying to get a good servo to fit without spending more than half of what it cost for the car in the first place.Also out of the box they like to drift in the steering area due to the sloppy servo saver and bell cranks. 2) Kyosho mini-inferno. I actually had many wins with my inferno ST and even took a 3rd place trophy for points in our local race series for a finish to the season last year. people whined and said I was cheating because it was 1/16 and not 1/18, even though the series officials said I could run it because it was an open run what you brung style mini-class. Thats why I switched over to the duratrax Vendetta st. 3) Duratrax vendetta ST . I am convinced that this is the most bang for your buck mini on the market. Stock out of the box you can throw it on the track and compete without a problem. The gears are sealed, so rocks arent an issue, it is way faster than a stock rc18 or a mini-inferno, Plus for bash duty or indoor racing it uses touring car size drive hexes so you can bolt touring car tires( rubber or foam) right on without having to buy any other parts other than the rims and tires. Plus it has proven to be an excellent racer. I have raced it outdoors all summer and havent broke a single peice on the truck. also it has finished 1st in every race I have ran it in since I bought it. Including the first race I ran it in which was 2 days after I pulled it out of the box with 100% stock equipment. The only ' need to replace'part on it was the speed control. Mainly because it doesnt have reverse lockout for racing, and no reverse delay so it goes right into reverse instead of going to brake first. But it was definitely raceable right out of the box, I just had to alter my driving habits to get used to the no lockout and brake situation until I had time to put in my LRP micro comp 2.Also it uses a standard full size servo, so upgrading the steering is no problem since there are so many standard size servos on the market to choose from. I am still running the stock servo though. It has held up just fine so why fix whats not broken , right. So there you have it. Thats what I know about that!! hope it helps you out.


----------



## Treelimb (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey 420 you have been such a big help bro. I was just looking at the two RC18T and the Vendetta ST. The LHS here keeps trying to get me to get a Monster Baja or the Mini-LST 2. Which I have heard its a lot of money to get it race ready and the dual servos setup is crappy. Also what brushless system would you put in your ST?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Tree, I am currently running a Tekin speedo with a venom 4900 kv brushless motor.The reason for the venom motor is it has the same shaft size as the stock motor in the truck so I can use stock pinions for the truck because there are clearance issues with other brand pinions.the only drive train upgrades I have made to handle the brushless power is atomic cvd axles. and actually the stock motor is almost as fast as running a little slower brushless motor than I am running right now Yeah the mini-lst line is a nice set-up for bashing. We have had a couple guys try and race them and the high center of gravity makes them slow in the corners, not to mention they have the same problem as the mini-inferno line. There are 3 diffs to go bad and more drive shafts to have wear out. they are just to difficult to make sure the drive train will handle race type abuse.I ended up having over $600.00 into my mini-inferno mainly trying to figure out which drivetrain components were actually race worthy to use.If you do decide to go mini-lst use only MIP diffs and drive cups for it, 3 racing stuff is mostly junk unless you get the HD line.But personally I would stay away from the mini-lst for racing unless your pockets are REAL deep and really full!


----------



## Treelimb (Sep 25, 2007)

420 you got me suck on the ST or the RC18T from your last post. My pockets are not deep at all bro. It's a guy here with Mini-LST with about $700 or so in it and it handles like crap. You been a lot of help.


----------

